

Hacker News Enhancement Suite (Chrome Extension) - temuze
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm?hl=en

======
lachyg
This looks pretty cool -- would love a version of it that didn't modify the
design. (Apart from the necessary additions to make it work)

~~~
temuze
Yeah, I'm not the biggest fan of the design change either.

